# Auf welches Auto aus NfS Most Wanted freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (23. November 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## TAPO (23. November 2005)

mein favorit ist der Vauxhall, da diese marke Opel in England ist, wenn ich das hier schon sehe *sabber*
http://www.seriouswheels.com/top-2005-Vauxhall-Monaro-VXR.htm

Aber irgendwie finfe ich das blöd, dass es von Benz 4 und von Porsche sogar 5 verschiedene autos im Spiel gibt, das finde ich arm, es sollten dann doch auch mehr andere firmen drin sein.

P.S.: Sind die Autos in der Umfrgae die aus der aktuellen autoliste?
Wenn ja, vermisse ich irgendwie richtig tolle Karren, z.B. einige aus HP2

Mfg Tapo


----------



## lordblizzard (23. November 2005)

TAPO am 23.11.2005 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> mein favorit ist der Vauxhall, da diese marke Opel in England ist, wenn ich das hier schon sehe *sabber*
> http://www.seriouswheels.com/top-2005-Vauxhall-Monaro-VXR.htm



Der ist echt hässlich... -.- Das ist ein Auto!


----------



## BullsEye1337 (23. November 2005)

also ich habe mich am meisten auf den bmw gefreut, da man diesen ja auch im demo fahren konnte!
nur ich war ein bisschen enttäuscht, dass man ihn nicht im karriere modus kaufen kann....muss ich mich halt mit dem A4 begnügen   

aber das spiel macht echt spass, obwohl die tuning möglichkeiten eingeschrängt wurden!!


----------



## TAPO (23. November 2005)

eingeschränkt ?
na toll, dabei sollten die umfangreicher als in U2 werden!
hmm, ich warte am besten bis die demo auf der heft DVD ist!

P.S.: Was heisst hier man ist der hässlich, du bist bestimmt einer von denen, die den neuen 5er BMW toll finden, diese unübersichtliche Karre (naja, ist halt ansichtssache^^)


----------



## holzfuss (23. November 2005)

Also ich bin ja für den Astom Martin DB9!
Das is mal ein Auto!
sag mal wie könnt ihr denn in der demo den bmw fahren?
ich kann das nicht
oder habt ihr euch nen mod geholt?
wenn ich auf blacklist gehe sehe ich nur ein video!


----------



## mr-tom (24. November 2005)

Ich glaub die Liste ist ein bisschen fehlerhaft.
Also ich hab bei mir (US Black Edition) keinen Porsche 911 GT2 und auch keinen Mercedes SL65 AMG und es fehlen zum Beispiel der Fiat Punto und der Vw Golf.


----------



## apollo (24. November 2005)

sowas blödes, in der Liste fehlt der Clio V6


----------



## ich98 (26. November 2005)

und ein Button:
[x] alle Porsche


----------



## SergantFoxx (7. Dezember 2005)

ich freu mich ernsthaft auf den porsche turbo 

Der hat viel power und einem allrad antrieb.....für viel fahrvergnügen

Nur finde ich schade , dass der Nissan Skyline R34 nicht mehr dabei ist  :-[
Ansonsten hat man eine grössere Fahrzeugauswahl als beim Vorgänger


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (7. Dezember 2005)

Hey, wo is der Punto?

Diesen hochgezüchteten Sportwagen alá Lamborghini und Porsche kann ich nichts abgewinnen und wenn ich einen Mercedes denk bekomm ich immer das   und denk an alte Leute mit Hut, die zwar 400PS unter der Haube haben aber mit 60km/h vor mit rumschleichen, weil sie nichts mehr sehen und nichts mehr hören   

Ansonsten: Auf den Lotus freu ich mich, der hat wenigstens soetwas wie "Design"!


----------



## Texer (9. Dezember 2005)

IWatchedMyDreamsDie am 07.12.2005 05:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wo is der Punto?
> 
> Diesen hochgezüchteten Sportwagen alá Lamborghini und Porsche kann ich nichts abgewinnen und wenn ich einen Mercedes denk bekomm ich immer das   und denk an alte Leute mit Hut, die zwar 400PS unter der Haube haben aber mit 60km/h vor mit rumschleichen, weil sie nichts mehr sehen und nichts mehr hören
> 
> Ansonsten: Auf den Lotus freu ich mich, der hat wenigstens soetwas wie "Design"!



Will nen 350Z, verdammt ... ich liebe dieses Teil, wer mal Probe gefahren ist, weiß was ich mein (in Verbindung mit Autobahn und Porsche *g*). Aber in diesem Teil hab ich den A4 weit oben.


----------



## Schlicki (12. Dezember 2005)

350 Z, MX 5 und der alte Audi Quattro wären fein.......


----------

